
Friendster Founder Raises $1.7M To Start Hiring At Social News Reader Nuzzel - jabrams
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/08/nuzzel-funding/
======
jabrams
If any HackerNews member wants a Nuzzel beta invite, email ceo@nuzzel.com and
put HackerNews in the subject of the email.

~~~
Shalen
Just sent an email, Jonathan. Thanks in advance!

------
ericdykstra
Here's an hour long interview with the founder, Jonathan Abrams, on This Week
in Startups with Jason Calacanis from just a couple of days ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDs2nJf6lro>

Good interview, and Nuzzel is an interesting idea. I'm not entirely sure it's
something I need, but I'll give it a shot. There's certainly room for an
awesome product in the space.

------
juddlyon
Good for him. Friendster was awesome and way ahead of the curve.

------
bharatvasan
congrats Jonathan!

